# my modified small pouch for 4 strands of tube.



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

western shooters may make them according to my pic. 
then test them,try to find which one is better for you among big commercial 4 holes pouch and mine.

i think commercial pouch just for 8 strands.not for 4 trands


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I m going try one.

BTW - Welcome to the forum


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I was going to offer a welcome too, but I clicked on the name and it's the old danny from HK. How do you only have 1 post now, danny?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

western shooter"reply about my suggestion.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I presume he doesn't want to sell without permission.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dimensions, Danny???


----------

